# VirtualSoundStage - Preset Library Update and RTAS Version released!



## gabrielh (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey guys,

first I have to give thanks to this great forum! I have been a silent reader for a long time and learned a lot around here.
It was also v.i. control, who inspired me to develop this plugin, so I am very exited to announce it right here:






*VirtualSoundStage* is a unique instrument-placement plugin, which generates *position-specific early reflections* for every point of the room.
It replicates the sound of a Decca Tree microphone setup recorded on a scoring stage. I hope it will be of great use to everyone, who is trying to mix different sample libraries, but still wants to maintain a convincing room impression.



The demo version is fully functional and you can download it from http://www.parallax-audio.com/VSS/Demo/VirtualSoundStage_Demo_v1_0_6.zip (here). Feel free to use it, even on real-life projects. The only cutback is, that your settings won´t be stored.
The full version is available for *99$ *including VAT.

For more information, please visit http://www.parallax-audio.com
There´s also a detailed http://www.parallax-audio.com/Documentation/VirtualSoundStage-Manual_v1.0.pdf (user-manual), that includes everything there is to know about VirtualSoundStage.
If you have any questions or encounter a problem, please send an e-mail to [email protected]

Have Fun!

Gabriel

PS.: When you are using this plugin make sure that your input material is in *center position *or make use of the built-in *Input-Offset Section*.


----------



## leafInTheWind (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Holy wow, can't wait to test this when I get back home!! Looks really good dude!


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Gabriel, thanks a lot for this, downloading the demo now!


----------



## marcotronic (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow! Very interesting! And a very attractive price! 

Gonna try it out!


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Downloading demo now. Thanks for what looks like a very useful plugin at a great price.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

This is a very cool plug. 
I have made some few test with LASS.
What I did: 
1,2 violins, viola and cello. 

I made of channel for each section (1.chair, ABC). Then routed that into their each VSS-plug. Then I placed the 1.chair where it should be, the A-section where it should be and the same with the B/C-sections. That way I could get more depth of each sections. 
This is just done in 1 hour. but I will definitely buy this plug. With more work, it could sound more awesome. 

Listen to the examples. 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/r5jux83aese70r7/0tSdIAa_yp

Ryan


----------



## Cinescores (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

This sounds great so far. I just asked myself what exactly happens to the perceived stereo width/section size when using this plugin.

For example, if I want to position a VSL flute with this plugin, do I still have to narrow its stereo width before?

Or if I want to re-position a HS or LASS violin section - what exactly happens to the perceived section size and spaciousness of the original recording? (I already know that I have to adjust the input offset when using this type of material)

Thanks in advance for clarifying this - I really consider buying this plugin.


----------



## Resoded (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Is this kind of like the vienna power panner but with additional reverb if needed?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Very nice work and a great price.

I agree with @Cinescores that an width control would be very useful indeed.

Justin


----------



## Christof (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Is this something similar to Vienna MIR (which is sheer amazing!)
http://www.vsl.co.at/en/211/497/1687/2002/2011/1699.htm


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Cinescores @ Sat Sep 08 said:


> This sounds great so far. I just asked myself what exactly happens to the perceived stereo width/section size when using this plugin.


Very important question!
First of all you should never narrow the stereo width before routing your signals through the plugin, it´s designed to work with true-stereo audio. Making the input signal mono is the last tool you want to use to get your signals to the center-position.

Basically VirtualSoundStage is designed to maintain the existing stereo width in the input signal. If your input material has a wide stereo width, the signal will then be positioned around the point you choose this means you are only setting the center position of the section.
In addition, if you want to expand the stere-image even further, you can experiment with attenuating the mid-microphone.

This being said you might run into problems when part of the input signal is really only on one channel. For example if you are routing a complete mix of a pop-song through the plugin and there´s a hihat panned 100% left, it´s going to stay close to the extreme left even if you choose a position near the right wall. The reason for this is, because VirtualSoundStage uses a combination of interchannel level AND time difference to position the source material, and therefore left and right channel have to share part of the signal.
These explanations are maybe a little bit simplified, so please let me know, if you want me to go into more detail, about how it is actually possible.


----------



## YoungComposer (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Thank you!!!! I have been looking for exactly this for some time now, specially at this price!

Can't wait to try and buy!


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Ryan @ 8th September 2012 said:


> This is a very cool plug.
> I have made some few test with LASS.
> What I did:
> 1,2 violins, viola and cello.
> ...



sounds good, Ryan... do you have the direct signal turned off or you have kept some?


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Resoded @ Sat Sep 08 said:


> Is this kind of like the vienna power panner but with additional reverb if needed?


Actually it´s a little bit different.
First of all, VirtualSoundStage is not only about positioning in 1 dimension (left-right), but it´s also about the distance of a signal. Internally it actually uses all 3 dimensions, but to make things easier the height is set to a default value ~o) 

Secondly, VirtualSoundStage doesn´t generate a reverb tail, it only deals with the early reflections. A basic setup could be something like this:
http://www.parallax-audio.com/images/Routing.jpg

The reason I chose to design it like this is, because I wanted to have all instruments blended together in the reverb tail, combined with the possibility to have realistic early reflections for all the different positions.


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



ScoringFilm @ Sat Sep 08 said:


> Very nice work and a great price.
> 
> I agree with @Cinescores that an width control would be very useful indeed.
> 
> Justin



Actually, I intend to include some section-width controls in a future update, but first I wanted to see, if there´s any interest in this plugin at all :wink: 

Here´s another idea you could already use to have full control of the width, but you´ll end up with a completely different sound and a more complex routing. But maybe for some scenarios this is exactly what you need:
You could split your signal into a left and right channel and then have an instance of VirtualSoundStage for each of them. This way you can position the left border and the right border of your section wherever you want, but you have to be aware that for best results you still have to manually apply the right amount of input offset, before you split the channels.

Another possibility is, to use VirtualSoundStage only for the EarlyReflections and keep the original stereo image.
The setup for this could be something like this:
http://www.parallax-audio.com/images/Early%20Reflections.jpg

This is not exactly the method, VirtualSoundStage is designed for, so please let me know, if you guys want to use this plugin more for repositioning or only to generate position-specific EarlyReflections. I could work on another version, that concentrates only on the early reflections, but for me the power of VirtualSoundStage is, that the positioning and level of the direct signal and the reflections fit perfectly together.


----------



## Resoded (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Very interesting! How heavy is this plugin on the cpu?


----------



## Justus (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Good luck with your product, Gabriel!

But does anyone also have issues with VSS crashing Cubase 6 (latest) when inserting into the fx slot?


----------



## Rob (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Resoded @ 8th September 2012 said:


> Very interesting! How heavy is this plugin on the cpu?



very easy here... on a dual amd 3800+ (old cpu, I know :oops: ) Reaper reports a 0,76 cpu use for each instance...


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Resoded @ Sat Sep 08 said:


> Very interesting! How heavy is this plugin on the cpu?


I tried to make it as light as possible, so you have the possibility to experiment with many instances. On a relatively new computer (Win7 i72600, Cubase 6) the CPU peaks at 10% with 100 instances at 256 samples. So it definitely uses much less cpu than a normal reverb plugin.
And if you buy the full version you are also allowed to use it on as many slave computers as you want :wink:


----------



## Lukas K (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Congrats! I really like the way you designed this. Clean, straight forward GUI.

The new ideas mentioned on the last page of the user manual seems cool as well.

It all looks attractive, but I'm not sure if the different libraries blended together with this plugin would truly sound better, or it would only make us believe so (realizing we used the unified ERs).

If you create the presets for the most common libraries with some magic settings that would help to blend my LASS, BWW, Cinebrass, Spitfire Harp + Percussion libraries, I'm sold :wink: 

Good luck!


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Thanks, Lukas!
I am currently working on a video demo, to demonstrate the potential of VSS and how it can assist you in blending different libraries, so stay tuned :D!


----------



## dannthr (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Cool plug-in, guys.

I tried out the demo, very slick, very simple to use.

One very important question: how do we change the size or shape of the room/stage?


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



dannthr @ Sat Sep 08 said:


> Cool plug-in, guys.
> One very important question: how do we change the size or shape of the room/stage?


Besides custom microphone settings, that´s the most important point on my list for future features . 
I am planning on having a couple of different predefined rooms you can choose from, but it´s a lot of work to virtually build a room, so you maybe have to wait until version 2.0.
For now I started with a replication of a very famous scoring stage (you know which one) because I think that´s the sound most people want to achieve, but I am not yet settled on which rooms to include in the next version, so if you have any requests, please let me know!


----------



## Erik (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

There are some plugins that you have waited for during many years (you almost forgot that somebody would ever do the job), and just_ out of the blue_ it's there, like now. 

I think this will be appear to be a great tool in the future. Thank you Gabriel! I did some first tests with the demo version today, I am very very positive about it. Contrary to MIR it doesn't add (disturbing) coloring to the sound and I was able, moreover_ felt invited_, to implement all kinds of different reverb types/products with it.

Well done! So far for this moment. Bravo.

PS The GUI made me think at first glance a little bit of GigaPulse


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

This is great and the price is amazing. Will try this next week. Ready made presets for different samplelibraries sounds good...is there are an estimated release time for those?


----------



## KEnK (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

It won't open for me in either Logic or Reaper.

I'm still running OS 10.5.8

Is that the reason?
If so, too bad.
Was really wanting to check this out. 

Sounds like a good one.

k


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



KEnK @ Sat Sep 08 said:


> It won't open for me in either Logic or Reaper.
> 
> I'm still running OS 10.5.8
> 
> ...


Oh, that could be because of 10.5. I have only tested on 10.6 and 10.7. Could you maybe send me a p.m. with your e-mail address? I hope I´ll figure out a quick solution.


----------



## KEnK (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Wow!

That is amazingly cool of you!

Thanks and done...


k


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



EwigWanderer @ Sat Sep 08 said:


> This is great and the price is amazing. Will try this next week. Ready made presets for different samplelibraries sounds good...is there are an estimated release time for those?


This is the extension I am going to work on first.
Obviously I don´t own all major sample libraries myself (yet), so I am planning to make this a organic growing project with a website, where you can always find the latest presets. 
I don´t want to promise anything, but I think sometime in october/november should be possible to start this and then I´ll gradually expand the collection over time.


----------



## Byronjwu (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Very good job! this is so easy to use and to really get the position you want.
I wonder if it will get system heavy when I start using about 10 instance of VirtualSoundStage.

IF it's not that system heavy after I test it, I'm going to buy it for sure!!


----------



## benmrx (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Well this is coming at a pefect time for me. Just tried the demo and I'm liking it quite a bit so far. My only concern is that it's not showing up as a true 64bit plugin for Cubase using Mac OSX 10.6.8 It's still needing to go through a wrapper. Is that just the way this plugin works right now, or did I miss something.


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



benmrx @ Sat Sep 08 said:


> Well this is coming at a pefect time for me. Just tried the demo and I'm liking it quite a bit so far. My only concern is that it's not showing up as a true 64bit plugin for Cubase using Mac OSX 10.6.8 It's still needing to go through a wrapper. Is that just the way this plugin works right now, or did I miss something.


When you install the plugin there are two files (32bit/64bit) installed for each plugin type. The 64bit version has the extension _x64 so make sure that´s the one you can see. 
It shows up in Logic in 64bit mode, but maybe there´s an issue with Cubase.


----------



## benmrx (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Wow... you're fast! I just want to test this out a bit more with my system, but so far it's doing pretty much exactly what I want it to do. Earlier their was mention of a video walkthrough, which would be great. It would also be nice if you spent even just 2 minutes on setting up a generic tail reverb. I've just been experimenting, and getting good results, but learning a trick or two would help.

Thanks,

-Ben


----------



## benmrx (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

OK, I'm just slow...., found it. At first I didn't see it because the 32bit version shows up as "VirtualSoundStage_Demo", which is what I was using, but a just little further down there's a true 64bit version that shows up as "VSS_Demo". I'm still relatively new to Cubase, so I'm not sure how/why it orders the plugin list the way it does.., but it's kind of a mess. Anyways, it sounds fantastic. I've got to put a sparse 'magical' cue together tomorrow, and will give this more of a real world test drive.


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



benmrx @ Sat Sep 08 said:


> Wow... you're fast! I just want to test this out a bit more with my system, but so far it's doing pretty much exactly what I want it to do. Earlier their was mention of a video walkthrough, which would be great. It would also be nice if you spent even just 2 minutes on setting up a generic tail reverb. I've just been experimenting, and getting good results, but learning a trick or two would help.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Ben


Thanks! There´s actually a small section in the Documentation, where I try to share my experience with VSS and Reverb Tails.
Basically it´s a pretty high Pre Delay in combination with some attenuation of the Early Reflections. If you´d like to use a convolution reverb you could maybe experiment with editing the Impulse Response Wav-Files in your DAW. Just cut a small portion in the beginning, where you can still see the single impulses and then make a fade in to the part where you have the tail. I am going to make a video tutorial of this method very soon....


----------



## dannthr (Sep 8, 2012)

Does the direct signal account for distance timing?


----------



## Daryl (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

This looks like it could be a very useful tool. I had a quick play this morning and it worked really well with VSL and Sample Modeling Horn and Tuba. Not so well with The Trombones and not successful at all with The Trumpet. However, if and when the promised update to the latter comes out, I think it will be a different story.

Congratulations on this release, and I hope to find time to give it a really good workout over the next few days.

D


----------



## dannthr (Sep 8, 2012)

Daryl, did you load the Sample-Modeling patches default?

Or did you turn off the Early Reflections?

Remember, The Trumpet doesn't have Early Reflections, and the Trombone's implementation of ERs isn't as good as the Horn/Tuba's.


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 8, 2012)

dannthr @ Sat Sep 08 said:


> Does the direct signal account for distance timing?


I am not sure, if I really understand what you are asking... do you want to know if a signal that is further away will add a fixed latency to the signal? If that´s what your asking, the answer is (hopefully) no.
I programmed a mechanism, that should prevent the plugin from adding any additional latency, because I think that it does little to nothing for the realism - as far as I know orchestral percussionist always try to time their performance a little bit early to compensate for the distance to the audience- but makes playing the samples live on a keyboard much less responsive.
The timing between the direct signal and the early reflections in VSS still stays untouched, because both of them get the same treatment.
Nevertheless I can see, that it could be helpful to have the realistic delays, if your using VSS to position close microphones in an orchestral recording session, so you can prevent phasing issues... 
Do you think a possibility to turn the compensation off would be a helpful feature for a future update?


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 8, 2012)

dannthr @ Sat Sep 08 said:


> Daryl, did you load the Sample-Modeling patches default?
> 
> Or did you turn off the Early Reflections?
> 
> Remember, The Trumpet doesn't have Early Reflections, and the Trombone's implementation of ERs isn't as good as the Horn/Tuba's.



And maybe you could try adding some air absorption on the Trumpet and Trombones from Sample Modeling, it really sounds different than a regular low pass filter.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 8, 2012)

dannthr @ Sun Sep 09 said:


> Daryl, did you load the Sample-Modeling patches default?
> 
> Or did you turn off the Early Reflections?
> 
> Remember, The Trumpet doesn't have Early Reflections, and the Trombone's implementation of ERs isn't as good as the Horn/Tuba's.


Exactly the point I was making. For the Trumpet, in particular, to work with this plug, it's needs quite a bit of pre-preparation.

D


----------



## Daryl (Sep 8, 2012)

gabrielh @ Sun Sep 09 said:


> dannthr @ Sat Sep 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl, did you load the Sample-Modeling patches default?
> ...


No, it needs much, much more work and attention than that, but it still works with some effort. However these instruments are unique, so I don't think that it diminishes the use of your plug.

D


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



gabrielh @ 8/9/2012 said:


> ScoringFilm @ Sat Sep 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice work and a great price.
> ...



I don't think there needs to be a separate version of your plugin. It just that if you take a wide/close stereo sample; to move it back, the image needs to be narrowed and visa-versa. This is particularly an issue with VSL samples.

Justin


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



ScoringFilm @ Sat Sep 08 said:


> gabrielh @ 8/9/2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I intend to include some section-width controls in a future update, but first I wanted to see, if there´s any interest in this plugin at all :wink:
> ...



Oh right, that really could become a problem, when the close samples are very wide. 
But I think most DAWs come with a simpe stereo-width plugin, that you could setup right before VSS to narrow the stereo-image, if you want to, right?
I think for the moment we'll still have to use our ears to control the section width, but maybe I will come up with a clever method to make this easier :wink:


----------



## leafInTheWind (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Thought I'd practice mixing, learn my new library, and test out VSS 
http://soundcloud.com/gallenw/beethovan ... ta/s-MNe2Y


----------



## rpmusic (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



gabrielh @ Sat Sep 08 said:


> KEnK @ Sat Sep 08 said:
> 
> 
> > It won't open for me in either Logic or Reaper.
> ...



I'm using 10.5 on my satellite computers - is there any way of using this on those? btw, I absolutely love this program! If I can get it to run on my other computers, I AM SOLD!!!

I should add that I am using VEPro on my satellites and when I try and insert VSS in the Effects insert it shows up but when I try and access it says that it's not able to create the plug-in. It does work on my Mac Pro using VSL and Mountain Lion.

Please let me know.

Terrific job!
Thanks


----------



## Ryan (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Rob @ 8/9/2012 said:


> Ryan @ 8th September 2012 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very cool plug.
> ...



I did not turn the direct signal off. I tried a lot of ways, but found out that having it right in the middle did the right thing to the sound i wanted. It also helps to push the sound further back. This program is light as a feather. I run 4 x 5 instances = 20 VSS. And that just for the LASS sections. Running on a i7k2600, 32gb ram, supermicro mobo, RME fireface 400, 256 samples. I could go on and load up a bunch of this plug. very cool. 

But for some next improvement. I really miss to see some numbers on those parameters. So if I double click I get the number, then just copy paste that over to my next instance of VVS. As for this moment I had to use the writing (ex: DIRECT SIGNAL) as my guideline: So that I know that the "S" in the direct signal is more or likely the 50% of it. I love numbers, give me numbers :D

I switched to generic mode in Cubase 

btw: I'm gonna TRY to set up my whole template to day with this. VSL, LASS, Cinebrass, Project Sam. Could be hard with the already wet samples. 

Best
Ryan


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Ryan @ Sun Sep 09 said:


> But for some next improvement. I really miss to see some numbers on those parameters. So if I double click I get the number, then just copy paste that over to my next instance of VVS. As for this moment I had to use the writing (ex: DIRECT SIGNAL) as my guideline: So that I know that the "S" in the direct signal is more or likely the 50% of it. I love numbers, give me numbers :D


Thanks for letting me know, this will go straight to my list.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Having just played a bit with this plug, I am very impressed. It is really simple to use, and whilst it lacks many of the controls of more complicated plugs, it does exactly what it sets out to do.

I also like the fact that it works at 0 latency, which is something the more expensive placement plugs don't do, making them useless at the sequencing stage of a project. :wink: 

D


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 9, 2012)

This looks very cool and I am sure I will have fun trying it out.

The price certainly is attractive.


----------



## Resoded (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Tried the plugin today, and it's very interesting. It worked great with the Adagios.

Any ideas on a set up for Cinebrass? Since Cinebrass is panned already, I assume adding this plugin and setting up the position on stage makes the sound even more panned.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Resoded @ Sun Sep 09 said:


> Tried the plugin today, and it's very interesting. It worked great with the Adagios.
> 
> Any ideas on a set up for Cinebrass? Since Cinebrass is panned already, I assume adding this plugin and setting up the position on stage makes the sound even more panned.


Using a plug like this on Cinebrass doesn't make sense. There is no need for it.

D


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Daryl @ Sun Sep 09 said:


> Using a plug like this on Cinebrass doesn't make sense. There is no need for it.


Actually I had some good results with VSS and Cinebrass. In this scenario I like to use VSS only to add some more consistent Early Reflections and keep the positioning untouched. So I setup VSS as a send effect with the direct signal completely turned off. But remember, that you still have to use some input offset.


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Resoded @ Sun Sep 09 said:


> Any ideas on a set up for Cinebrass? Since Cinebrass is panned already, I assume adding this plugin and setting up the position on stage makes the sound even more panned.


When you want to reposition a library like Cinebrass, you can make use of the build in Input Offset section. In the section about all the individual controls in the documentation you'll find an explanation of how this method works and it's also going to be part of a tutorial video.


----------



## Udo (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

@gabrielh - I'm curious which/whose algorithms you use for sound localization (I know many patents have expired in recent years).


----------



## dannthr (Sep 9, 2012)

You can't patent an algorithm in the US.


----------



## Udo (Sep 9, 2012)

dannthr @ Mon Sep 10 said:


> You can't patent an algorithm in the US.


Algorithm patents have been granted in the US, incl. for sound localization. BTW, the algorithm patent for FM synthesis was licensed to Yamaha by Stanford Uni.


----------



## Resoded (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



gabrielh @ 10th September 2012 said:


> Daryl @ Sun Sep 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Using a plug like this on Cinebrass doesn't make sense. There is no need for it.
> ...



Ah thanks for the reply, going to try this out later.


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Udo @ Sun Sep 09 said:


> @gabrielh - I'm curious which/whose algorithms you use for sound localization (I know many patents have expired in recent years).


The algorithms are all designed by myself. I started from scratch and didn't use ore even look into anything someone else designed, if that's what you are asking.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Sep 10, 2012)

Gonna Try This one and Report! Thanks Guys!
Regards
Christian


----------



## organix (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Any ETA for the planed RTAS version?

And btw, why a RTAS version and not the newer AAX Format?


----------



## Daryl (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



gabrielh @ Mon Sep 10 said:


> Daryl @ Sun Sep 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Using a plug like this on Cinebrass doesn't make sense. There is no need for it.
> ...


Sorry , I really don't understand. If your audio material is recorded "in postition" in a big empty studio, what is the plug adding? Surely the whole point of Cinebrass is the studio? Maybe I'm just being thick. :oops: 

D


----------



## Daryl (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



organix @ Mon Sep 10 said:


> Any ETA for the planed RTAS version?
> 
> And btw, why a RTAS version and not the newer AAX Format?


I would imagine it's because RTAS suits 99% of Pro Tools customers...!

D


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



organix @ Mon Sep 10 said:


> Any ETA for the planed RTAS version?


This could be very soon. The only reason I haven´t released it yet is, because I don´t have a ProTools system, so I have no opportunity to test the RTAS version of the plugin.


----------



## Erik (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

To inform you.
Added a demo with VirtualSoundStage on another thread here..


----------



## organix (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



gabrielh @ 10th September said:


> organix @ Mon Sep 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Any ETA for the planed RTAS version?
> ...



Maybe I can help you on this.


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



organix @ Mon Sep 10 said:


> Maybe I can help you on this.


Thank you for the offer, I really appreciate it! Right know I am working on the Mac 10.8 compatibility, but RTAS will be next.


----------



## rpmusic (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Daryl @ Mon Sep 10 said:


> gabrielh @ Mon Sep 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl @ Sun Sep 09 said:
> ...



Hey Daryl - I hear what you are saying but I also have tested Cinebrass with VSS and until you actually try it, it's difficult to explain the subtle difference. I can attest to the fact that it does make a difference and honestly sounds great.

The biggest thing that I love about this concept is putting all of your VIs in the same environment. I ran a little test yesterday and putting LASS, Cinbrass, VSL WWs, and various other instruments in this "stage" and besides being able to "place" individual instrument in their "chairs" (and there is a difference when you place flute 1 beside flute 2) they all now seem to have the same "environment footprint"

I'm pretty excited about this thing and looking forward to see how it develops. I almost wish Gabriel could license this to all VI developers so they institute this technology into their instruments.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Wow - where did this come from? :D Will try in the next few days.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



rpmusic @ Tue Sep 11 said:


> Hey Daryl - I hear what you are saying but I also have tested Cinebrass with VSS and until you actually try it, it's difficult to explain the subtle difference. I can attest to the fact that it does make a difference and honestly sounds great.


Any chance that you could post a little before and after file? It would be interesting to hear the difference.

D


----------



## jgarciaserra (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Here's some quick test.
One pass recording with SM Trombone and Tenor Sax

http://soundcloud.com/user2697101/bolero-trombone
http://soundcloud.com/user2697101/bolero-s-tenor

Made in 10 minutes so don't expect too much, please. :?


----------



## rpmusic (Sep 11, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Daryl @ Tue Sep 11 said:


> rpmusic @ Tue Sep 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Daryl - I hear what you are saying but I also have tested Cinebrass with VSS and until you actually try it, it's difficult to explain the subtle difference. I can attest to the fact that it does make a difference and honestly sounds great.
> ...



Hey Daryl,

I might have a chance to run something off on Friday...

r


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

I tried it out and it sounds great. Two questions came up:

- I missed the possibility to pan a bit more extreme. 10 am to 2 pm seemed to be the acoustically possible range. And I also got the impression that the position at 11 am and 1pm sounded more being to the side than 9 am and 3 pm? 

- Is there the possibility to add different rooms in the future? Perhaps a bigger hall impression?

However: I will buy it..


----------



## Resoded (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Was just about to purchase it but they don't allow hotmail e-mails? :?


----------



## lee (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Resoded @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> Was just about to purchase it but they don't allow hotmail e-mails? :?



Hotmail is sooooo 90s.. Just get a gmail or yahoo mail.


----------



## Resoded (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



lee @ 12th September 2012 said:


> Resoded @ Wed Sep 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Was just about to purchase it but they don't allow hotmail e-mails? :?
> ...



Everything was better in the 90s, especially the music. 

Apparently all free e-mail accounts are invalid. That's ridiculous, every other company accepts my hotmail for credit card or paypal purchases.


----------



## Rob (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Resoded @ 12th September 2012 said:


> Everything was better in the 90s, especially the music.



Correct, only substitute 9 with 7...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Rob @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> Resoded @ 12th September 2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Everything was better in the 90s, especially the music.
> ...



Or better yet, 6


----------



## lee (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



EastWest Lurker @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> Rob @ Wed Sep 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Resoded @ 12th September 2012 said:
> ...



Go back to bed grandpa.


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



Resoded @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> Was just about to purchase it but they don't allow hotmail e-mails? :?


I am sorry for this, it's something that really bugs me about share-it and I hope they'll change that soon.
Nevertheless, if you don't mind using Wire-Transfer or giro-pay, they will accept any free e-mail address. 
Maybe that's an option for you?


----------



## Daryl (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



rpmusic @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> Daryl @ Tue Sep 11 said:
> 
> 
> > rpmusic @ Tue Sep 11 said:
> ...


Thanks. No rush. I don't have Cinebrass or any of those ambient libraries, but I was just interested, that's all.

D


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*



lee @ Wed Sep 12 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Wed Sep 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Rob @ Wed Sep 12 said:
> ...



ROTL!


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! Instrument Placement with position-specific ER`s*

Here´s a quick tutorial, which explains a basic setup for VirtualSoundStage.


----------



## Frédéric P (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Nice tutorial Gabriel!! Waiting for the next one...


----------



## jleckie (Sep 14, 2012)

Sounds very promising. May I suggest the next demos may be even more helpful if you have perhaps 3-4 instruments. That would give a better point of reference and perhaps even aide in your depth comparisons.


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 14, 2012)

jleckie @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> Sounds very promising. May I suggest the next demos may be even more helpful if you have perhaps 3-4 instruments. That would give a better point of reference and perhaps even aide in your depth comparisons.


That´s exactly what I am planning to do. For this one I wanted to keep it short and simple with just one instrument, but the next one will be on how you have to adopt the settings, when working with different kinds of sample libraries.


----------



## cacophonix (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello Gabriel,

What a great tool, it is surely my next buy 

Just a certainly silly question: I am not very sure to have understood why you attenuate the beginning of the impulse response in you video tutorial (is it to minimize the early reflections that are handled by VSS itself ?)

Wish you success in your business!

Regards,

Alex.


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 15, 2012)

cacophonix @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> Just a certainly silly question: I am not very sure to have understood why you attenuate the beginning of the impulse response in you video tutorial (is it to minimize the early reflections that are handled by VSS itself ?)


Thanks Alex!
I attenuated the beginning of the IR, to avoid that we have both the Early Reflections generated by VSS and those in the Impulse Response. You don´t have to do this all the time, but it´s a good idea if the sound becomes really muddy after adding the Reverb Tail.
But keep in mind that it all depends on how loud the EarlyReflections are in the IR you want to use. I think the IR in the video was a rather extreme example.


----------



## quantum7 (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow! I'm impressed so far. Going to try the demo as soon as I get a break from my current project. Very attractive price also- thank you!



jleckie @ Fri Sep 14 said:


> Sounds very promising. May I suggest the next demos may be even more helpful if you have perhaps 3-4 instruments. That would give a better point of reference and perhaps even aide in your depth comparisons.



+1


----------



## rpmusic (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

I just want to give a shout out to Gabriel who not only has developed an incredible plug-in, but his dedication and service goes way beyond what any developer or company I have ever used. This guy goes way up and beyond and customer service experience that I've ever encounterd. Pretty unheard of these days.

In the past few days he has been working on a OSX 10.5 version to work on my satellite computers that I have in my system. My MacPro with Lion works flawlessly but I couldn't get it to run on my 10.5.8 (4 - MacMinis & 1 - G5 PPC). Even though I could've "upped" my Minis to 10.6, I'm stuck at 10.5 on the G5. And because of a rather large orchestral template it looked as if I wouldn't be able to use VSS. But with each test plugin, he would rewrite code, send me a beta version, try it out, figure out what wasn't working and rewrite until we got it working perfectly today.

Gabriel, I can't say thank you enough for your hard work and more so for an outstanding plugin. It's just what a lot of us have been waiting for. I can't wait to see how this develops and grows and I'm looking forward to how my "virtual mixes" will improve because of this little plugin.

A new and loyal customer,
Rob


----------



## Erik (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

+1


----------



## TGV (Sep 15, 2012)

Well, I tried the demo, and I immediately missed saving the settings. When I saw how he mixes the ERs with the tail of the reverb I had a bit of an aha-erlebnis. So I bought it. This product gets something right.


----------



## Hanu_H (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Sounds really promising. I understand that this is really important for dry libraries like VSL but how does this work with libraries recorded in a hall? It would be really helpful if you could include that in your next video. I would like to hear how this works with LASS and CineBrass.

Keep up the good work!

-Hannes


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



Hanu_H @ Sat Sep 15 said:


> Sounds really promising. I understand that this is really important for dry libraries like VSL but how does this work with libraries recorded in a hall? It would be really helpful if you could include that in your next video. I would like to hear how this works with LASS and CineBrass.
> 
> Keep up the good work!
> 
> -Hannes



Indeed. What I am most loving about this so far however is how by adjusting the distance you can bring an instrument more forward in the mix without a compressor. I do wish the distance knob could be automated, which it does not seem it can be.


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



EastWest Lurker @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> Indeed. What I am most loving about this so far however is how by adjusting the distance you can bring an instrument more forward in the mix without a compressor. I do wish the distance knob could be automated, which it does not seem it can be.


The reason you cannot automate the distance in the current version is, because every time you change the position the Early Reflections have to be calculated again and I have no method yet to smoothly blend between them without an extreme peak for the CPU. Nevertheless I am still interested in making it possible at some point.


----------



## fish_hoof (Sep 19, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Hi Gabriel,

And Hi everyone, as I am a LONG time reader but don't ever post. I thought I would finally start chiming in. 

First I want to say that I downloaded the demo and LOVED it! Nice work good sir. 

I just had a quick question. I am using your second method "Send Effect Routing" as the main libraries I use work best with this method (Symphobia, Cinebrass, Adagio,etc.) 

My question is, using the above method. Is there a correct way to bounce to stems? String Stem, Brass Stem, etc. I assume it harms the overall effect if I were to bounce a string stem through VSS and then a seperate time with brass as it would no longer be combing the sections in the "same room".

I hope this makes sense. Thank you again Gabriel!


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



fish_hoof @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> I just had a quick question. I am using your second method "Send Effect Routing" as the main libraries I use work best with this method (Symphobia, Cinebrass, Adagio,etc.)
> 
> My question is, using the above method. Is there a correct way to bounce to stems? String Stem, Brass Stem, etc. I assume it harms the overall effect if I were to bounce a string stem through VSS and then a seperate time with brass as it would no longer be combing the sections in the "same room".


The only thing you loose when bouncing stems is the blending of all groups in a single reverb tail, but the VSS/ER part can be bounced to stems without any loss as long as every group has its own VSS instances.

I also came up with a better "send-effect routing" which works really good on libraries like Cinebrass (Since Adagio has not been recorded in position I´d recommend to use the insert effect method)

Here´s how I do it in Cubase:
-create a Send FX with VSS
-send your signal to VSS (0db)
-enable post-fader routing in the send
-lower the fader of the original track to -∞
-use the Input Offset in VSS to bring the signal to the center
-position the signal in the exact same spot, where the original track is positioned.
-lower the Direct Signal in VSS to -∞
-enable pre-fader routing in the send and lower it to -∞
-bring the fader of the original track back to its normal position
And voilà: now you can use the fader of the VSS Send-FX to add some position-specific early reflections to the signal without touching its original positioning.
(In this setup it´s also a good idea to send some of the VSS-SendFX to the reverb.)

Unfortunately you`ll have to repeat this process for every instrument/library, which will take some time, but once I have the presets ready this will be really fast and easy. But still I think it´s important that you know how this method works, so you can modify the presets in the right way, if you need to.

BTW, I noticed that in the current version of VSS the maximum delay offset is still to low for some libraries. I am working on an update, but in the meantime, in case you need more delay offset, you can just put another instance of VSS in front with the Input Offset button permanently enabled.


----------



## windshore (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



gabrielh @ 9/19/2012 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Wed Sep 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed. What I am most loving about this so far however is how by adjusting the distance you can bring an instrument more forward in the mix without a compressor. I do wish the distance knob could be automated, which it does not seem it can be.
> ...



I can't imagine why you would want to use this plugin for automated panning. I guess you could have your orchestra play musical chairs and in the middle of a movement or have the harp forward and backward, left-right through the sound-field like a floating angel...? You could do special FX like they were fond of doing in the early days of stereo - like make a train pass from left to right in front of you. - but then you can do that kind of thing with the panning control in your DAW or with a panning plugin.

I think if you were going to add features, there are many of more value than real-time morphing through the sound field.... but I've been wrong before. ha!


----------



## TGV (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



windshore @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> I can't imagine why you would want to use this plugin for automated panning. I guess you could have your orchestra play musical chairs and in the middle of a movement or have the harp forward and backward, left-right through the sound-field like a floating angel...?


I think you said that very well. There are other functions, such as changing the size of the room, perhaps damping too, or changing the background picture, or the mic position that is mentioned on the landing page, or the "projection" direction of the instrument, that are much more interesting.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



windshore @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> gabrielh @ 9/19/2012 said:
> 
> 
> > EastWest Lurker @ Wed Sep 19 said:
> ...



When I do orchestral style sample based composition, I do a lot of things that re not done with a real orchestra because I am no tin the business of trying to convince people it is real, which IMHO is illusory at best. So sometimes when I want a part to be more in your face but not necessarily louder , I will automate a compressor to achieve that, which I am guessing the LSO never does 

By automating moving the player closer to the front of the stage, I could perhaps do that with the plugin with greater subtlety and at worst, it might make the composition more sonically interesting.

Say it with me Mark:, samples are not the real thing, samples are not the real thing, samples are not the real thing


----------



## TGV (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



EastWest Lurker @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> When I do orchestral style sample based composition, I do a lot of things that re not done with a real orchestra because I am no tin the business of trying to convince people it is real, which IMHO is illusory at best.


Then you can mimic that behavior with panning and a bit of EQ. It won't sound realistic, but that's not important, right? Why would you use this plugin in the first place?


----------



## windshore (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah Jay,
Samples aren't the real thing.

My point is that there are many other features you could expect/ want from this plugin, rather than having the developer use time and resources to develop such an esoteric option. You of all people should appreciate that...?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 20, 2012)

windshore @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> Yeah Jay,
> Samples aren't the real thing.
> 
> My point is that there are many other features you could expect/ want from this plugin, rather than having the developer use time and resources to develop such an esoteric option. You of all people should appreciate that...?



Try doing it manually in a mix yourself and then tell me if you still think it esoteric. I think it is something I would use a lot.

If others don't think it would be useful, fine.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



TGV @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Thu Sep 20 said:
> 
> 
> > When I do orchestral style sample based composition, I do a lot of things that re not done with a real orchestra because I am no tin the business of trying to convince people it is real, which IMHO is illusory at best.
> ...



EQ changes timbre, this does not. I would use this plug-in (although I may have SPAT heading my way) to create a heightened sense of depth and movement, which can be very exciting.

I think a big mistake people make is they "set and forget" panning positions with orchestral samples because except in avant garde music, players in an orchestra don't move around. 

We should be informed by reality when composing with samples but not imprisoned by it.


----------



## TGV (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



EastWest Lurker @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> EQ changes timbre, this does not. I would use this plug-in (although I may have SPAT heading my way) to create a heightened sense of depth and movement, which can be very exciting.
> 
> I think a big mistake people make is they "set and forget" panning positions with orchestral samples because except in avant garde music, players in an orchestra don't move around.
> 
> We should be informed by reality when composing with samples but not imprisoned by it.


Perhaps you should try "AudioStage Light". It's freeware (although the full program isn't), and can do precisely this kind of thing. It's a bit hard in use, but for the experimentally minded it's nice to play around with. I played around with it just before Virtual Sound Stage was announced here, and I thought VSS was the plugin more to my taste.


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



TGV @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> I think you said that very well. There are other functions, such as changing the size of the room, perhaps damping too, or changing the background picture, or the mic position that is mentioned on the landing page, or the "projection" direction of the instrument, that are much more interesting.


Of course you are absolutely right, the seamless morphing between different positions is a less important features compared to the ones you mentioned.
I haven´t thought of "projection" direction before, but I think it´s a good idea!
So keep the suggestions for additional features coming! I really appreciate them and it´s your chance to make VSS do what you want it to do


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 25, 2012)

A well deserved bump here.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



gabrielh @ 20/9/2012 said:


> So keep the suggestions for additional features coming! I really appreciate them and it´s your chance to make VSS do what you want it to do



Projection direction is a great idea; just adding my wish for a signal width control as well - even possibly combine them?

Justin


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Wow, really can't wait to try this out. Some of my recent posts were about this very topic - getting the ER's to line up with the tail, etc. 

Looks like this tool will help out tremendously!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Wow. What a terrific plug-in. Kudos on this. I will be purchasing soon!


----------



## benmrx (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Any word on when/if an RTAS version is coming? I know the site says it is, and I only say 'if' because AAX is around the corner. I'm loving this plugin in Cubase, but I'm about to mix a record in PT with some live strings/horns and this plug would be perfect. For now I might just bounce stems in PT and bring them in to Cubase for VSS processing....., then import back to PT for mixing..... if only rewire could send audio both ways!


----------



## Daryl (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



benmrx @ Fri Sep 28 said:


> Any word on when/if an RTAS version is coming? I know the site says it is, and I only say 'if' because AAX is around the corner. I'm loving this plugin in Cubase, but I'm about to mix a record in PT with some live strings/horns and this plug would be perfect. For now I might just bounce stems in PT and bring them in to Cubase for VSS processing....., then import back to PT for mixing..... if only rewire could send audio both ways!


There's a much easier solution than that. Use VE Pro. Nothing has to leave Pro Tools at all then, and you don't even need stems.

D


----------



## benmrx (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



Daryl @ Fri Sep 28 said:


> benmrx @ Fri Sep 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Any word on when/if an RTAS version is coming? I know the site says it is, and I only say 'if' because AAX is around the corner. I'm loving this plugin in Cubase, but I'm about to mix a record in PT with some live strings/horns and this plug would be perfect. For now I might just bounce stems in PT and bring them in to Cubase for VSS processing....., then import back to PT for mixing..... if only rewire could send audio both ways!
> ...



Are you talking about using VEPro in a send/return scenario with PT, where I set up an aux send on say, a trumpet group (recorded as audio) in PT.., send that into VEPro (where I'm hosting VSS) and then have that reverb return back to Pro Tools on a seperate aux input? 

Here's the thing, I don't have VEPro currently, but it's HIGH on my list. I demo'd it a while ago and got this to work (I think it's a somewhat new feature to VEPro) with some inconsistancy. Seems like sometimes I got it to work reliably, and others not so much. It might have been me testing it with parallel compression or something stupid.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



benmrx @ Fri Sep 28 said:


> Daryl @ Fri Sep 28 said:
> 
> 
> > benmrx @ Fri Sep 28 said:
> ...


You can use VE Pro for audio input, thereby meaning you can host your plugs out of PT. it won't be ideal, but it will be far quicker than going into Cubase and then back to PT.

D


----------



## gabrielh (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



benmrx @ Fri Sep 28 said:


> Any word on when/if an RTAS version is coming?


The only thing stopping me from include RTAS Support right now is AVID, because they still need to send me their developer agreement and more important the RTAS SDK. As soon as they respond it will be only a matter of days. 
If you want, you can send me your e-mail address, so I can let you know, as soon as I know an exact date.


----------



## rayinstirling (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Thanks Gabriel,
Very much enjoying the use of your plugin.
-Ray


----------



## benmrx (Sep 29, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



gabrielh @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> The only thing stopping me from include RTAS Support right now is AVID, because they still need to send me their developer agreement and more important the RTAS SDK. As soon as they respond it will be only a matter of days.
> If you want, you can send me your e-mail address, so I can let you know, as soon as I know an exact date.



haha, why doesn't that surprise me! 

PM sent..


----------



## Leosc (Sep 30, 2012)

Awesome! It's one of those plugins I've been waiting for. Here's a demo I've made with the demo version: http://www.mediafire.com/?cnhskc7sjkqf2qq
I'm definetly planning to buy this in the future.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Finally managed to find time to explore this plug-in more thoroughly and have decided it's really worth purchasing. Definitely impressive. One question though: if one can't access IRs in their reverb software, how does one decrease the initial reflections in those programs? I also tried running an audio track with VSS in the insert straight into a Spaces Hall preset, and to my ears it sounds great even without that type of adjustment. Any thoughts?


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Hello everyone,
I've only gotten a small glimpse of VSS but it looks very interesting. How does this compare to IRCAM SPAT (which I haven't used either..)?


----------



## TGV (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



playz123 @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> One question though: if one can't access IRs in their reverb software, how does one decrease the initial reflections in those programs?


I'm using Reverberate by LiquidSonics, and it allows you to set the predelay and the start time. If you set both to a time where the ERs are over (which seems about 50 to 60ms for a concert hall), then you only hear the tail. Perhaps you reverb has a similar trick.


----------



## gabrielh (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

There are also many IRs, which work really good with VSS without any kind of specific treatment of the ERs (e.g. almost everything in QLSpaces) Just make sure that your PreDelay is not to low. 
I haven't seen a reverb plugin which won't allow you to set the PreDelay yet, but if you find one you can still put a simple sample delay on your send bus right in front of the reverb to delay the audio by some ms before it reaches the reverb.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Thanks for the comments. I really should have been clearer though about what I was asking. I use Spaces, so can and do set the Pre Delay. What I was wondering about though was not being able to open the actual IR itself and manually adjust the waveform....as shown in the video. That's what isn't always possible. No problem adjusting via a control though. Anyway, this is not really important, since Spaces and VSS sound fabulous together, and that's what matters the most. Cheers.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



FredrikJonasson @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I've only gotten a small glimpse of VSS but it looks very interesting. How does this compare to IRCAM SPAT (which I haven't used either..)?



Both are extremely useful (at least for me).

The biggest plus of Virtual Sound Stage compared to Ircam SPAT is that it uses less resources. I can run up to 50 instances and therefore need to bounce/freeze much less than with SPAT ... which is a very substantial advantage for me.

The other advatage of Virtual Sound Stage over SPAT is the extremely intuitive interface. I would wish for an option to load own images/orchestral layouts into it, that would be still superior.

The third advantage of Virtual Sound Stage is the price, obviously.

SPAT has some additional features compared to Virtual Sound Stage:

- more adjustable parameters in terms of positioning and direction
- more rooms
- more 'reverby' features

... however I did not miss them so far when using VSS because most of that can be done by an instance of a good reverb on a sum bus if needed.

The only advantage of SPAT over VSS that I found so far was when moving one solo instrument just one meter back in space which worked easily in SPAT. But that may be just because I am new to VSS.

It is good to have both but if in doubt I'd definetely go with VSS.


----------



## TGV (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



playz123 @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> Thanks for the comments. I really should have been clearer though about what I was asking. I use Spaces, so can and do set the Pre Delay.


Perhaps it's an option to feed the dry signal in parallel to VSS and Spaces?

Another thought crossed my mind: perhaps VSS could be extended with another pair of outputs which carry the processed signal without the reflections. So panning, levels and air absorption should be the same for both outputs, but the one without the reflections could then go into a reverb, and the mix would contain the reverb output plus the "main" VSS signal. It would make mixing more complicated, though.


----------



## gabrielh (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



TGV @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> Another thought crossed my mind: perhaps VSS could be extended with another pair of outputs which carry the processed signal without the reflections. So panning, levels and air absorption should be the same for both outputs, but the one without the reflections could then go into a reverb, and the mix would contain the reverb output plus the "main" VSS signal. It would make mixing more complicated, though.


I already thought about this option, but for another reason. I think it's a good thing if the reflections VSS generates are processed by the reverb-plugin. In a real room the early reflections will also keep on traveling through the room and when they hit another wall they'll come back to the listener as a part of the reverb tail.
Nevertheless, adding an additional pair of outputs to VSS to send to the reverb would allow me to automatically adjust the level and the predelay of the reverb for you based on the current position. But as you said mixing would become a little bit more complicated. Maybe I'll come up with an easier solution :wink:


----------



## paulcole (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

How useful would this be for sampled instruments that are already recorded in their normal seating positions?


----------



## gabrielh (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



paulcole @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> How useful would this be for sampled instruments that are already recorded in their normal seating positions?


Hey Paul!
Really really important question, so here´s what I think about it:

To me the idea behind VSS is to bring all your samples to one environment, so for this to work you´ll have to add at least a little bit of VSS to everything.
The key aspect is, that if you position a sound source in one specific point of a room every microphone setup will lead to a slightly different interchannel time and level difference.

Here´s an example: Imagine you are mixing a string and a brass library, but the string library has been recorded with an XY microphone technique while the brass library was recorded with an AB microphone setup. These two microphone techniques are really opposing concepts: the strings will be positioned in the stereo field using only level difference, while the brass is positioned using (almost) only time difference. VSS is a tool, which could easily solve this problem by using the Input Offset to set both the time and level difference to 0 and then start again from there.
Another thing you´ll gain are the position specific Early Reflections, which will stabilize the position and room impression of your samples. Even if the samples were recorded in a large reverberant space, you are always facing the issue, that part of the reflections will be cut off at the end of a note, especially when there are crossfades to legato samples or the like . In my experience even wet libraries will really benefit from an extra layer of stable early reflections.

Basically you have two options, when dealing with prepositioned material:
A. You could use VSS as an insert effect, apply the right amount of input offset and reposition your source material or
B. If you really don´t want to mess with the positioning, but just want to add this extra layer of Early Reflections you can setup VSS as a send effect, still apply the right amount of input offset, try to find the exact same position your source material has AND turn down the direct signal completely.

I am currently working on an update, which will add a small feature to make it easy to add VSS even to large and wide ensemble patches, the way you have them in Symphobia or Albion. By the time I´ll release the update I´ll also post another tutorial which will explain this new method.


----------



## paulcole (Oct 4, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Excellent answer Gabriel and thank you very much.


----------



## paulcole (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Having tried this afternoon I would say that thats an *awesome little plugin.*  

The only immediate questions would be, it works great with single instruments but how does anyone use it with say an Albion or Symphobia ensemble? Especially when the placement has been made.

The other thing is peripheral and thats to do with the way in the video Gabriel adjusts the reverb. How would you do the same thing in say Space Designer or Altiverb for example?


----------



## DynamicK (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

I think that Gabriel did say something about another tutorial video explaining how to use VSS with "ambient" type libraries like Symphobia, Albion etc. Hoping he has some time to do this soon :D


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



Hannes_F @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> FredrikJonasson @ Tue Oct 02 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...



Thanks Hannes for your answer. What you're saying is what I thought and hoped :D


----------



## ceemusic (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Hi,

I just started using the demo & can see the potential for this software. I started with a simple front to back scenario with a 50/50 RV wash.
For some libraries I've been cutting the dry completely along with cutting -6db L-R or so for the front positions to balance volumes when the fx is out.

So for myself it would be handy to have numerical readout & enter boxes for values in the Mixer section along with the other available slider & parameter functions.

A compact size option would come in handy too.

Looking forward to exploring it further.


----------



## gabrielh (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



ceemusic @ Fri Oct 05 said:


> So for myself it would be handy to have numerical readout & enter boxes for values in the Mixer section along with the other available slider & parameter functions.


There will definitely be numbers in the next version, I promise 
For now you could maybe try switching to the generic view. You´ll find that option in most DAWs and it will turn off the GUI and just give you a bunch of sliders with a numerical readout.


----------



## tabulius (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Good plugin. Tried it with Sample Modeling brass and added Spaces scoring stage and hall reverb. Excellent results. The Air knob (low pass filter) is a handy tool to remove quickly some hi end from SM brass.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

I had an opportunity this morning to work with the new Mono Maker, and still can't make up my mind about it. In some instances, I actually prefer the output without it and with other patches, it does make the recommended types of patches more cohesive. I did quite a bit of experimenting using the Albion Strings Multi, and also some Symphobia patches.

Gabriel, I think this addition will prove useful some of the time even if not all of the time, and thanks for including it. I'd like to hear more from other users as well re. what patches they tried and if they used additional tweaks beyond what is in the manual.

VSS is proving to be very useful!


----------



## gabrielh (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



playz123 @ Wed Oct 10 said:


> I had an opportunity this morning to work with the new Mono Maker, and still can't make up my mind about it. In some instances, I actually prefer the output without it and with other patches, it does make the recommended types of patches more cohesive. I did quite a bit of experimenting using the Albion Strings Multi, and also some Symphobia patches.


Just to clarify for everyone what Frank is talking about: there´s going to be a new feature in the next update called the Mono Maker. The update is not ready yet, there are still some issues I have to solve first, but I hope I´ll be able to release it later this week.
Just to give you an idea about the MonoMaker: it`s basically a small workaround, which makes it easier to add 2 instances of VSS to one instrument, one for each of the stereo channels. It works really well on large sections and can also be used to control their width.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*



gabrielh @ Wed Oct 10 said:


> playz123 @ Wed Oct 10 said:
> 
> 
> > I had an opportunity this morning to work with the new Mono Maker, and still can't make up my mind about it. In some instances, I actually prefer the output without it and with other patches, it does make the recommended types of patches more cohesive. I did quite a bit of experimenting using the Albion Strings Multi, and also some Symphobia patches.
> ...



Oops----I hope I didn't mention this out of turn. :oops:
I assumed, since I did the purchase and download yesterday, that this had been released to everyone previously. In any case, it's now something to which everyone can look forward.


----------



## 667 (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

This seems like a great alternative to MIR for Dimension Strings owners. I will try to give it a test this week.


----------



## Carles (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Any news about the update?

I'd be really interested in having presets, and not because takes time to set a preset but just because I don't trust myself too much setting that properly :oops: 

Perhaps would be not a bad idea sharing your presets so it can save some time to Gabrielh (also I don't think he's got all existing libraries out there) by just getting the presets, checking and including in the next releases would be way quicker for him than creating all presets himself so can have more time to work on the core.

What do you think about?

(great tool and great price btw)

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## gabrielh (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Tutorial Video added!*

Hey guys,
the update is finally ready. The new demo-version can be downloaded from http://www.parallax-audio.com/VSS/Demo/VirtualSoundStage_Demo_v1_0_6.zip (here).

I´ll send out the download links for the full-version in the next couple of hours, so make sure to check your e-mails.

Here are the most important changes:
- added support for Mac OS 10.5 and WinXP64 bit
- Mono-Maker in the Input Offset Section.
- the maximum Delay Offset has been raised to handle Cinebrass and similar libraries
- a lot of small bug fixes

Make sure to check the included tutorial on the Mono-Maker. It´s just a small new feature, but especially if you want to use VSS as a Send Effect or if you want to control the width of a section, the Mono-Maker will give you some new possibilities.

I am sorry for the delay, I was still hoping for AVID to respond, but I am afraid we´ll have to wait RTAS support until the next update.

If you encounter any problems with the new version, please let me now as soon as you can!

Now I am going to get started on those presets and the next tutorial is also on the way, so stay tuned.

cheers,
Gabriel


----------



## Resoded (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Great news Gabriel!


----------



## playz123 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

NOW I can talk about it?!  

Another feature that I think is new...at least it wasn't in the demo I had, is the numbering that has been added to the controls. Very useful. And NOW that others will have a chance to work with the Mono Maker, I'm hoping to read some opinions on this new feature (mine are on the previous page of this thread).

Carles, by "presets", do you mean user presets for various instruments, or presets of, for example, different halls or rooms? I expect it's the latter and if so, I believe it was announced earlier that they were being considered. On the other hand, I doubt presets of the current settings used by others for a particular instrument would be of much use since so many of them are created in context.

I'm beginning to believe that VSS will end up being one of the major new releases of 2012, and the more I use it, the more I grow to appreciate it. Thanks Gabriel, and keep those updates and videos coming!


----------



## Carles (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



playz123 @ Thu Oct 18 said:


> Carles, by "presets", do you mean user presets for various instruments, or presets of, for example, different halls or rooms?



I mean presets for existing libraries to avoid over-panning as some libraries or versions of libraries have not the close mics option.
I think Gabrielh mentioned that quite a while ago (hope I'm not wrong), so rather than deal with the offset function everyone it will be more practical just choose the proper preset ready to go.

Of course I agree about having more rooms and so on, but I meant that if someone already spent a time setting up for instance Hollywood Strings Gold by sharing the settings Gabrielh could review it and if Ok include it in the templates pool.

Another point is that there are many libraries in the Market and I doubt that Gabrielh will have ALL of them. So, a collaborative push could be beneficial for everyone.
Well, just a thought.

Cheers.
Carles


----------



## gabrielh (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Hey Carles,

Yes you are right, I am going to work on presets for different commercial sample libraries. The extra customizable rooms will be a part of VSS2.
My plan for the presets is to include the most important libraries in a first release and then everyone who wants to have presets for an other library, can just send me short wav. files of the different patches for me to work with. I think that´s the easiest way to build a large preset collection.

best regards,
Gabriel


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Hey Gabriel,

just dropping by to wish you good luck with VirtualSoundStage! Sounds very promising!!
Also thanks for mentioning me in the credits! It was a real pleasure to meet you guys at the workshop in Bonn!


----------



## gabrielh (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



Waywyn @ Thu Oct 18 said:


> Hey Gabriel,
> 
> just dropping by to wish you good luck with VirtualSoundStage! Sounds very promising!!
> Also thanks for mentioning me in the credits! It was a real pleasure to meet you guys at the workshop in Bonn!


Thank you Alex! I remember you telling us that you sometimes just put a short delay on your strings and that idea basically got me started, so that's why you have to be in the credits! If you want to try VSS just let me know :wink: 
Hope to see you again at Soundtrack Cologne. o-[][]-o


----------



## ceemusic (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



playz123 @ Wed Oct 17 said:


> NOW I can talk about it?!
> 
> Another feature that I think is new...at least it wasn't in the demo I had, is the numbering that has been added to the controls.



I don't have this function in 1.05.
Do you mean + /- incremental & readout for all parameters?
I only see the fixed numbers on the distance & direction knobs.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



ceemusic @ Thu Oct 18 said:


> playz123 @ Wed Oct 17 said:
> 
> 
> > NOW I can talk about it?!
> ...



Numbers added to controls = "fixed numbers" on some knobs including Gain. Perhaps you were hoping for some sort of digital readout when controls are adjusted?? If so, why not send or post a request to Gabriel and maybe that can be considered for future updates? Cheers.


----------



## ceemusic (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



playz123 @ Thu Oct 18 said:


> ceemusic @ Thu Oct 18 said:
> 
> 
> > playz123 @ Wed Oct 17 said:
> ...



Well yes, fixed numbers on gain too.

I suggested this to the dev a few posts back & he said they'd be added. Incremental numerical readout & tick boxes for all parameters.
Thought this was the new numbers feature added. Maybe next update.


----------



## Benji (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Hey Gabriel, VSS is an awesome tool, next on my wish list.

Just a quick question,
In the situation of a very dry French Horn, wouldn't the projection of sound be aiming backward on the stage instead of forward? Considering that every instruments in VSS, (well, the little speaker representation) are aiming to the conductor. Maybe your algorithm doesn't care about this and works just as good, but I'm curious to know.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## gabrielh (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Hey Ben,
right now the algorithm is not concerned about the direction the sound source is pointing to, but it's definitely something I want to include in VSS2.

About the numbers on the GUI, I am still trying to find a way to implement it without having to redesign the whole user interface :wink:


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Hi there, 

Just did my first trial mix with this plug-in... I have the VSS demo, downloaded about 2-3 weeks ago...

I am very impressed with the quality of the sound, but did have a show-stopping problem...

I had some tracks with VSS on them (as an insert) that were frozen. These were string tracks from Cinematic Strings 2.0... When I unfroze them to make changes, the VSS plug-in went haywire and produced some very LOUD ear-damaging noise.

Is this a known problem and is there a fix? I would love to use this tool, but I can't risk damaging my ears in the process!

Respectfully,
Marc


----------



## gabrielh (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Hey Marc,

I am very sorry for the loud noise, I hope it didn´t cause any permanent damage! :oops: 
I still remember having similar issues in the early development stage, but I am pretty sure that all of them are gone since the latest update, but maybe you found a weakspot I didn`t know about.
If you downloaded the demo before 17th Oct you probably still have version 1.0.1 installed, so if that`s the case, could you maybe run another test (with your speakers turned down) with version 1.0.5 and let me know what happens?
Could you also please send me a short e-mail ([email protected]) with your hardware/software configuration? I really have to try to reproduce the issue you noticed and find out what might have caused it.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Hi Gabriel,

I downloaded the latest version (1.0.5), installed, and restarted my computer just to be sure.

I had the same problem, but thankfully my volume was turned way down - it's a really dreadful digital glitch/scream sound and it hits you at full volume. Please BE CAREFUL when trying to debug this! You might blow your speakers or (worse) your eardrums.

I will send you a private email with my system details. Hopefully, this will help you track down the issue.

Thanks for the quick response and for taking time to look in to this issue,
Marc


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



gabrielh @ Thu Oct 18 said:


> Waywyn @ Thu Oct 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Gabriel,
> ...



Ha, really? What have I done! :D
No seriously, funny that such a little mention could start such a project. Good luck Gabriel and I will throw you a PM in a bit!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



marclawsonmusic @ Sun Oct 28 said:


> Hi Gabriel,
> 
> I downloaded the latest version (1.0.5), installed, and restarted my computer just to be sure.
> 
> ...



Just a quick update... Gabriel found the issue and sent me a custom patch with the fix. It seems the issue might have been related to the latest update of Logic (the one released last week).

Thanks, Gabriel, for your professionalism and quick turnaround.

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## mark812 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Can't wait to try a demo version with those promised presets for CineBrass, Albion and other wet libraries, since the only dry library I use is VSL woods (it works awesome with them). 

Gabriel, kudos to you for creating a great, straightforward plugin and for not putting an astronomical price tag on it.


----------



## mushanga (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



mark812 @ Wed 31 Oct said:


> Can't wait to try a demo version with those promised presets for CineBrass, Albion and other wet libraries, since the only dry library I use is VSL woods (it works awesome with them).
> 
> Gabriel, kudos to you for creating a great, straightforward plugin and for not putting an astronomical price tag on it.



+1 - would definitely be interested in this plug-in if it would play nice with the wet libraries!


----------



## Igor (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

So I just bought this the other day (after messing with the Demo, loving it, and subsequently being frustrated at not being able to save my settings, haha).... 

and I've got to say, this has COMPLETELY changed my template. It's taken ALL of the guess work out of the equation. It's widened LASS's stereo field in a very real-feeling way. (... better, I think, than ARC was capable of doing with it's "Stage" setting turned on.) And it's allowed me to finally place my VSL stuff without guessing as to the various widths in the respective power-panners. This just works. Love it.

I really hope this sort of thing is the future of all Reverb / Space-designing plug-ins. Because the way I see it, it's much preferable to simply "place" the musicians in their virtual seats on the stage and let the algorithm figure out the ERs and stuff, than me trying to guess at it by moving virtual sliders and knobs.

One thing I'd love to see in future versions... "ghost" seats for the rest of the orchestra. That way you can create a single Preset for ALL the seats, and then load it up into each instance of VSS and simply "pick" which seat belongs to that channel strip.

Anyway, kudos again. That's my pseudo review of it.
o-[][]-o 


PS: I'm currently running around 50 instances of this thing, and it's not doing a damned thing to my CPU meter, even with all/most guns blazing. Mind you, I'm running this from within a PC host (VEP)... so my Cubase machine never even "feels it." But I'm staring at the Windows CPU meter, and it barely nudges. So congrats on that too.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Great mini 'review' and comments, Igor. I couldn't agree more! Cheers.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Thanks for the latest update, Gabriel! Very handy having a numerical readout now, and being able to type in values.

@Ceemusic, looks as if your earlier request has now been answered.


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



playz123 @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> Thanks for the latest update, Gabriel! Very handy having a numerical readout now, and being able to type in values.
> 
> @Ceemusic, looks as if your earlier request has now been answered.



Yes, very pleased,.
Nice improvements & thanks Gabriel. Tried it for a bit & works well. Only issue is that I can't enter values in the boxes manually in Sonar X2. This is a consistent problem with Sonar though. A few other plugins behave this way as well, works fine in my other DAWS.


----------



## gabrielh (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Hey guys,

now everyone should have received the latest update (1.0.6), which solves the noise bug discovered by Marc and also adds a numerical readout for all controls.

@ceemusic
I read Sonar is a little bit strange when it comes to passing keystrokes to plugins. Nevertheless, if I get a chance I´ll get a copy and see if I can make it work.

On an unrelated note, I am looking for someone, who could help me out with his sample library collection. There are some libraries I want to include in the preset collection, which I don´t own. It would be great, if someone could just bounce short fragments and send them over to me, so I have something to work with.
Preferably someone who is interested in VSS but doesn´t own it yet, so I can offer a discount in return 
The libraries I am looking for are:
*Berlin Woodwinds
Cinematic Strings
Spitfire Percussion
Cinewinds Core
Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds*

If you are interested just post a reply.

Thank you,
Gabriel


----------



## Steve Steele (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



gabrielh @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> now everyone should have received the latest update (1.0.6), which solves the noise bug discovered by Marc and also adds a numerical readout for all controls.
> 
> ...



Gabriel - I've been wanting to get involved here. Up until now I've been too deep into a project to do much. I'm a big fan spatial and IR stuff and would like to test this plugin. Is there anything I need to do besides download the demo?

Thanks for your time and effort. I just wanted to "officially" join this thread/effort.

I have Cinematic Strings btw and would be glad to send you any demo you request. Just PM me any specifics and I'll turn it around right away.

Thanks!


----------



## playz123 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



nightwatch @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> Is there anything I need to do besides download the demo?



No; just download the demo, c/o/ the manual and away you go. The only thing is that you can't save anything. I expect though, like most of us, you'll probably test VSS and decide very quickly that you want to buy it.  For the price alone, it's a no-brainer. Just my two cents worth!


----------



## Steve Steele (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



playz123 @ Mon Nov 12 said:


> nightwatch @ Mon Nov 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything I need to do besides download the demo?
> ...



Cool. Thanks Frank!


----------



## HDJK (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



nightwatch @ Tue Nov 13 said:


> gabrielh @ Mon Nov 12 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Gabriel, I have Cinematic Strings 2 and Spitfire Percussion. I don't have VSS yet and would gladly help. Just send me some instructions with what I have to do


----------



## gabrielh (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Thanks to everyone, who replied or send me an e-mail, I am going to get back to all of you soon. *Berlin Woodwinds *is the only one I am still missing from my initial list but I also just added *Cinewinds Core* and *Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds*.

I thought maybe it´s a good idea to post which libraries I want to include, so if anyone feels like I am still missing something important, please let me know:

*Strings*:
Hollywood Strings
LASS
Cinematic Strings
Adagio Violins

*Brass*:
Hollywood Brass
Cinebrass Core

*Woodwinds*:
Hollywood Orchestral Woodwinds
Berlin Woodwinds
Cinewinds Core

*Percussion*:
Spitfire Percussion
True Strike I

*Full Orchestra*:
Albion I
Symphobia I


----------



## HDJK (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

You could add Sample Modeling to that list.


----------



## mark812 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

VSL SE would be nice.


----------



## Taisto (Nov 13, 2012)

I already bought this great plugin but can help with the BWW part unless someone who doesn't own VSS yet chimes in.


----------



## sbkp (Nov 13, 2012)

EWQLSO (close mics)
+1 on VSL

I was reading the end of this thread thinking I should check this out. Guessing at what it might cost, I thought $299. Then I finally went to the site. Whoa...


----------



## BachN4th (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

I'd like to see Cinebrass Pro on that list as well, though perhaps it's intentionally temporarily omitted due to the pending update. Also, perhaps Spitfire harp and their solo strings? LASS Sordinos too.

I own those, plus spitfire percussion, so if I can help, send me instructions.


----------



## George Caplan (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

grateful if someone to point me to the recent update thanks.


----------



## gabrielh (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Hey George,

I didn´t find your name in the customer list, so I suppose you want to try the latest version of the demo? For that you could just go to www.parallax-audio.com and download the latest demo-version from there.

In general all updates will be sent to the e-mail address you used when buying VSS, so if anyone is still missing the download link, or if anyone wants to replace the registered e-mail address with another one please let me know: [email protected]lax-audio.com


----------



## George Caplan (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



gabrielh @ Wed Nov 14 said:


> Hey George,
> 
> I didn´t find your name in the customer list, so I suppose you want to try the latest version of the demo?



yes thats right. so i will download the demo. thanks in advance.


----------



## rjay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Hi Gabriel,

I notice that VSL is not in the list of sample libraries that you plan on creating presets for. Why is that ? I'd have thought it would be one of the first ones you'd do, given that VSL (arguably) benefits more from VSS than most.

Richard.


----------



## Sid Francis (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

I agree


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 21, 2012)

I am very curious to learn if this new promising plugin is internally based on convolution theory or more on ray tracing algorithms!


----------



## benmrx (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Any new developments on the RTAS front?


----------



## gabrielh (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Sorry for the silence, I got a little bit swamped, but here are the latest news:

First of all I am trying to include all the libraries you guys mentioned including VSL, Cinebrass Pro, Sample Modeling, Spitfire Solo Strings & Harp etc.

I also decided to offer an EDU Discount of 30% for students. I`ll put it up on the website next week.

@ Richard
The reason I first didn´t include VSL is, because I think setting up VSS with VSL libraries is pretty straight forward compared to let´s say Albion or Cinebrass. But you are right, why not include it anyways.

@Peter Emanuel Roos
That´s an interesting question. I personally like to think of the technique behind VSS as algorithmic impulse responses, so I´d say it´s based on convolution.

@benmrx
I am sorry, AVID is still taking their time to evaluate, if I am a worthy developer. Feel free to send them an angry e-mail, if you want to. 
I am just hoping that, if VSS keeps on becoming more popular, they´ll have to accept my application eventually. :? 

And last but not least, there´s going to be a *30%OFF Black Friday Sale*, starting tonight o-[][]-o 

cheers,
Gabriel


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Why, when I'm building a template using VSS does the first instance remember where it is but every other instance ends up at the back of the stage?

using Cubase 6.5 x64 in PC W7 x64


----------



## gabrielh (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Are you using the demo or the full version?
The demo-version naturally doesn´t remember any settings, but if you do have the full-version installed, maybe check if there are still some demo dll`s in your VST-Plugin folder.
If that´s not it, could you then please send me an e-mail ([email protected])?

I totally forgot to ask, is there anyone who´d like to provide me with some bounces from VSL SE for the presets?


----------



## rayinstirling (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Gabriel,

Ah! I may have found the answer............I've moved the vst to another folder but not the keyfile. I'll check it out and report back.

Ray


----------



## Benji (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Hi Gabriel,

I desperately tried to buy VSS on monday so that I could use the coupon code, but the website refused my email addresses, I tried both hotmail and gmail, and I really don't get what's wrong... :/ What email should I provide other than the most widespread emails? In addition I don't want to pay for an email account just for one product...

Is there a normal and simple way to buy your awesome product Gabriel?

All the best,

Ben


----------



## ScoringFilm (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



Benji @ 27/11/2012 said:


> I desperately tried to buy VSS on monday so that I could use the coupon code, but the website refused my email addresses, I tried both hotmail and gmail, and I really don't get what's wrong... :/ What email should I provide other than the most widespread emails? In addition I don't want to pay for an email account just for one product...



I had exactly the same issue!


----------



## shakuman (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



ScoringFilm @ Tue Nov 27 said:


> Benji @ 27/11/2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I desperately tried to buy VSS on monday so that I could use the coupon code, but the website refused my email addresses, I tried both hotmail and gmail, and I really don't get what's wrong... :/ What email should I provide other than the most widespread emails? In addition I don't want to pay for an email account just for one product...
> ...



Same problem here! :cry:


----------



## playz123 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

I'm betting that Gabriel will post shortly, and assist you with your purchase. He genuinely cares about his customers and I'm certain he will come to the rescue.  You can also e-mail him directly if you can, using the address on his web site.

There were a lot of server problems and glitches yesterday around the world, probably due to the heavy volume of sales, and some things may not have been working as they should. Anyway, after this is sorted out, I hope you will still proceed and purchase VSS; highly recommended, and IMO it's currently worth way more than even the 'regular' price.


----------



## Aer Gui Ta (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*



Benji @ Tue Nov 27 said:


> Hi Gabriel,
> 
> I desperately tried to buy VSS on monday so that I could use the coupon code, but the website refused my email addresses, I tried both hotmail and gmail, and I really don't get what's wrong... :/ What email should I provide other than the most widespread emails? In addition I don't want to pay for an email account just for one product...
> 
> ...



Try again, My Commerce seem to be processing the orders today.


----------



## gabrielh (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Hey Guys,
sorry for the problems with share-it! I am still trying to convince them to accept free e-mail addresses and I am also seriously considering changing to a different provider.
I am really worried that some of you might have missed the Thangsgiving Sale just because of their no free e-mail policy, so if that´s the case, please send me an e-mail and I´ll get you another discount code for later use while I try to resolve this issue.
Just make sure to let me know within the next couple of days 
cheers,
Gabriel


----------



## BachN4th (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Also running into the problem with using a hotmail or gmail account. Despite having placed other orders through share-it last year using my hotmail account, it still won't let me do it even though I log into that existing share-it account. The website also seems to indicate that choosing another payment method other than credit or debit card will allow the use of these email accounts, but choosing paypal results in the same problem.

If you are considering a different storefront, I'll wait and buy then. I just don't like having digital purchases tied to a non-permanent email address.


----------



## gabrielh (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

The reason share-it has this policy on VSS is because I am a new developer and they want to do a 6 month test run to see how I am doing on chargebacks to calculate how much they are going to charge for accepting freemail addresses. So that´s why other products on share-it can be ordered with freemail address. I think money transfer is the payment method that´s already working.

But nevertheless please feel free to use a non permanent e-mail address during the purchase and just let me know which e-mail address you want me to register in my database. After that all updates/announcments etc. will be sent to your main address.


----------



## BachN4th (Nov 27, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

That makes more sense now.

Also, thank you for the personal service of letting us change our point of contact. I'll go make my purchase now.


----------



## Benji (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to chime in and say a big THANK YOU to Gabriel for solving my email problems so fast.

VSS really is a brilliant piece of software, it's like the best chunk out of the Ircam Spat monster, specifically aiming at composers (and libraries). A must have!
Now that VSS is part of my palette, I'll post a demo asap.

Best,

Ben


----------



## rickholets (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Hi Gabriel,

I recently downloaded the demo version of VSS and am really liking it! It's the next plugin on my to-buy list.

If you are ever looking for bounces from EWSO close mic instruments, let me know and I'd be happy to help out.

-Rick


----------



## Xiaoxi Wan (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi Gabriel,

Do you still need a VSL SE recording? Let me know, I can send you one. 

Also do you have the student discount implemented yet? I'm very interested but didn't see anything during the checkout.


----------



## gabrielh (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED! New Update available*

Thanks very much for the offer Xiaoxi, but I already got some recordings from VSL SE 

If you want to get the EDU discount, you can just send an e-mail with a scanned copy of your student ID to [email protected] and I´ll send you a promotion code you can use during check-out.

best regards and happy holidays!
Gabriel

PS. for all of you, who are waiting for the presets, I´d say about 50% are ready and I hope to release them end January.


----------



## Xiaoxi Wan (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks man!

And let us know what other libraries you need to test on 

Happy holidays to you as well o-[][]-o


----------



## IFM (Dec 27, 2012)

I've been waiting for something like this for a long time! I tested it on some VSL woodwinds and it breathed new life into them IMO. Sold!

Chris


----------



## rpmusic (Dec 27, 2012)

Dragonwind @ Thu Dec 27 said:


> I've been waiting for something like this for a long time! I tested it on some VSL woodwinds and they breathed new life into them IMO. Sold!
> 
> Chris



I'm right there with you, Chris. This program kept me with my VSL WWs instead of moving to the new libraries that have been introduced in the past few months. IMO, they now sound better with VSS than anything out there.


----------



## david robinson (Dec 28, 2012)

one of my best purchases. ever. j.


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED!*

VSS looks very exciting! 

Has anyone tried it with EWQLSO? 

If you use VSS with libraries like EW and Symphobia that have multiple mic positions, do you use the close mic?

Almost ready to buy....

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## playz123 (Dec 28, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED!*



MichaelL @ Fri Dec 28 said:


> VSS looks very exciting!
> 
> Has anyone tried it with EWQLSO?
> 
> ...


I would suggest that EWQLSO is probably not the best library to use when assessing VSS, but why not download the demo and try it yourself? VSS is superb plug-in, as you may have observed by reading all the glowing posts, and Gabriel is currently working on patches that can be used with specific libraries. In my opinion, based on price and quality, this is no brainer purchase. HTH.


----------



## TGV (Dec 29, 2012)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED!*



MichaelL @ Fri Dec 28 said:


> VSS looks very exciting!
> 
> Has anyone tried it with EWQLSO?


Yes, I did, and I chose the close mics, indeed. on the solo instruments, I removed the panning and made the output mono. I like the effect, but I recommend too that you try it out.


----------



## Benji (Jan 5, 2013)

Talking about presets, regarding the EW Hollywood Serie, in the context of several mic position loaded, let say: Close, Main & Mid
Should I sum the close mic position to mono, or let it panned when blended with other mic positions?

Best,

Ben


----------



## gabrielh (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - RELEASED!*

Actually that´s really a tough question...until now I never touched the close mic panning inside Play, and just let the Input Offset inside VSS handle everything.
Anyhow, if you pan the close microphones to the center position you`ll end up with a slightly lower Gain Offset in VSS, but in the end I don´t think it´s going to make a huge difference.
I´d say feel free to do it, but if you use the Input Offset correctly it´s not strictly necessary.


----------



## gabrielh (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: VirtualSoundStage - Released!*

Hey guys, 

the preset library and the corresponding update for VSS (1.0.7) are finally released. By now everyone should have received the update e-mail, so if you haven´t, please check your spam folder, but also don´t hesitate to contact me to get the download link ([email protected]).

Right now the library contains around 200 presets and these are the included libraries:
Adagio Violins
Berlin Woodwinds
Cinebrass Core
Cinebrass Pro
Cinematic Strings
Hollywood Brass
Hollywood Strings
LASS
Project SAM Symphobia
Project SAM True Strike
Samplemodeling Brass
Spitfire Albion
Spitfire Harp
Spitfire Percussion
Spitfire Solo Strings
VSL

The Preset Library is not completed yet, but now that the internal structure of the preset library is established, it´s going to be a lot easier for me to create new presets and add them to the collection.

And VSS is also finally available as a *RTAS*-Plugin.

I hope you enjoy some of the presets or at least get some new ideas on how to use VSS :wink: 

cheers, 
Gabriel


----------



## ceemusic (Jan 31, 2013)

Great update!
Working with the new presets now. Stable & working very well so far.


----------



## playz123 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you, Gabriel. You've been VERY busy!  Much appreciated.


----------



## gabrielh (Jan 31, 2013)

Just a quick note:

There seems to be a problem with the AU Version on Mac OS 10.8.2 and one with Cubase 5 right now.
If these issues might concern you maybe wait a couple of hours before updating, so I have a chance to hot fix it.
If you need to to back to the earlier version, you can simply take the link from the update e-mail and replace 1_0_7 with 1_0_6

I´ll keep you 

[EDIT: Looks like all known issues are now fixed! If you have encountered any issues with the update, please download the files again, and give it another try.]


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the great presets  They made me bought this...


----------



## gabrielh (Jan 31, 2013)

Update: I think I managed to fix the AU Validation problem. o-[][]-o 
The link is still the same, so anyone who encountered that problem can just download the files again and give it another try.
The Cubase 5 issue is next


----------



## Mark III (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, 

I've updated to 1.0.7 , but it doesn't show up in Cubase 7.0.1 on windows 7 64bit, went back to 1.0.6 & all is well, maybe a bug of some kind??

Cheers.

Mark.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Jan 31, 2013)

Mark III @ 1.31.2013 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've updated to 1.0.7 , but it doesn't show up in Cubase 7.0.1 on windows 7 64bit, went back to 1.0.6 & all is well, maybe a bug of some kind??
> 
> ...



I'm on Cubase 7.0.1 (64bit) on windows 8 pro 64bit. VSS 1.0.7 works great.


----------



## gabrielh (Jan 31, 2013)

Not sure about Cubase 7 but with Cubase 5 I was just able to solve the exact same issue by simply moving the file "VirtualSoundStage_x64.dll" from "Program Files/Common Files/VST2" to basically any other folder, like e.g. "Program Files/Steinberg/VstPlugins" and including that new directory in the VST 2.x Plugin Path list in Cubase. Sounds like a really strange bug in Cubase 5 to me...

Could you maybe try, if moving the plugin file to a different folder will also make a difference in Cubase 7?


----------



## playz123 (Jan 31, 2013)

Appearing as expected here in Cubase 7.01 64 bit on a Mac running OS 10.8.2.


----------



## rayinstirling (Jan 31, 2013)

works fine for me in Common Files\VST2\ using Cubase 7 x64


----------



## Mark III (Jan 31, 2013)

Still no joy for me, tried everything, I have my vst 2.x plugins in my own folder anyway so yeah, that didn't work.

Obviously there is a change in the dll or the way it ID's itself to Cubase as the previous version of your plugin works fine.

Or maybe it's some weird registry entry perhaps? :? 


Cheers.

Mark.

Win7 64bit, Cubase 7 etc...


----------



## IFM (Jan 31, 2013)

Excellent, thanks! This is my favorite plugin now.


----------



## benmrx (Jan 31, 2013)

RTAS! Thank you!!


----------



## david robinson (Feb 1, 2013)

no problems here. Mac Pro. Snow Leopard. Logic 9.
j.


----------



## Mark III (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks again Gabriel, all working again :D 


All the best.

Mark.


----------



## DaddyO (Feb 1, 2013)

Is anyone successfully using VSS within Sonar X1 or X2? I have no reason to think it would be anything other than fine, but it never hurts to ask first.


----------



## gabrielh (Feb 1, 2013)

I tested VSS in X1 and it seems to be stable. One thing I noticed though: If you want to type in values with the keyboard after double-clicking a control you´ll have to enable "Give all Keystrokes to Plug-in" in the upper right corner of the Sonar plugin window.


----------



## DaddyO (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks, Gabriel.


----------



## mushanga (Feb 26, 2013)

Anyone else having problems getting Logic to recognise VSS? Just downloaded and installed the demo and cannot see it, even though it 'passed' the AU validation process.

Running Logic Pro 9 in Mountain Lion.

EDIT: Oops - didn't realise you had to load up an instrument before inserting VSS!


----------



## wlotz (Mar 1, 2013)

I had a similar problem yesterday. I rescanned a VSS AU Plugin then created a new software instrument track, loaded an instance of Kontakt and finally a VSS. It's weird but worked for me and now I'm able to load it with no problems. 

W


----------



## mgtube (Mar 3, 2013)

Just bought it and I've gotta say I'm loving the very small footprint this plugin has on my processor! 

Thanks for the great work!


----------



## Steve Steele (Mar 12, 2013)

Gabriel - Congrats on getting the preset library ready. I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## Hanu_H (Mar 22, 2013)

I would like to buy VSS and downloaded the demo version. I am having hard time to make it work. Every time I touch the controllers it crashes and says VSTBridge connection lost. I am on Win 7 64-bit, Cubase 5. It crashes even with a single Kontakt instrument loaded.

Am I doing something wrong?

-Hannes


----------



## Daryl (Mar 22, 2013)

Hanu_H @ Fri Mar 22 said:


> I would like to buy VSS and downloaded the demo version. I am having hard time to make it work. Every time I touch the controllers it crashes and says VSTBridge connection lost. I am on Win 7 64-bit, Cubase 5. It crashes even with a single Kontakt instrument loaded.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> -Hannes


If the VST Bridge is collapsing this probably means that you are trying to use the 32bit version of VSS in a 64bit sequencer. Don't. :wink: 

D


----------



## Hanu_H (Mar 23, 2013)

Daryl @ Fri Mar 22 said:


> Hanu_H @ Fri Mar 22 said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to buy VSS and downloaded the demo version. I am having hard time to make it work. Every time I touch the controllers it crashes and says VSTBridge connection lost. I am on Win 7 64-bit, Cubase 5. It crashes even with a single Kontakt instrument loaded.
> ...


Yeah I e-mailed Gabriel and he gave me the same answer. Funnily I didn't even know there was the 64 bit version of the app, it was installed in this weird folder and my search engine could not find it. Now I bought the full version and it's kicking ass. One of the best purchases ever!

-Hannes


----------



## mgtube (Apr 24, 2013)

Purchased this a couple months back and I'm loving it! Do the presets automatically take into account the panoramic position of the librairies (like Cinebrass for example)?

Also, any news on when an update with more microphone types, venues and presets will be made available?

Really excited to see what's coming next!


----------



## BenG (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi Mgtube,

I do believe the presets take the "baked in" stage positioning. This is counter-acted by the "Input-Offset" button, although I am not certain.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for some great preset, this became one of the most important plugin  
Is this work on VEP(Latest ver)?
I tried to load, but can't work well :(


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Apr 26, 2013)

Just discovered this. What are the recommended approaches to working with wet and dry libraries? For example, how are people usingit with libraries like sample modeling brass, which is completely dry, and something like Albion, where you'd probably want to use the hall sound in those samples?

For something drier like SM Brass or LASS, would you typically load VSS for the ER and then have a send for another reverb tail?

And then with Albion or Cinebrass, would you keep the mic sounds that you like from those libraries but then use VSS to sort of match it with your other libraries?

cheers


----------



## playz123 (Apr 26, 2013)

Echoes in the Attic @ Fri Apr 26 said:


> Just discovered this. What are the recommended approaches to working with wet and dry libraries? For example, how are people usingit with libraries like sample modeling brass, which is completely dry, and something like Albion, where you'd probably want to use the hall sound in those samples?
> 
> For something drier like SM Brass or LASS, would you typically load VSS for the ER and then have a send for another reverb tail?
> 
> ...



VSS is not a reverb plugin; it's a positioning plug-in. It also comes with a number of presets to use with different libraries, but it's quite easy to make your own settings as well.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Apr 27, 2013)

playz123 @ Fri Apr 26 said:


> Echoes in the Attic @ Fri Apr 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Just discovered this. What are the recommended approaches to working with wet and dry libraries? For example, how are people usingit with libraries like sample modeling brass, which is completely dry, and something like Albion, where you'd probably want to use the hall sound in those samples?
> ...



Was I wrong to say VSS does ER? The manual says it does early reflections. The GUI also has a big "Early Reflections" slider on it, so I don't think I had any wrong impressions. The manual recommends using sends for tails. So I think my question still stands. Is it common for people to use the room/hall mics already baked in the samples? For example with Albion, using the hall mic, it would already have the tails and then go through the positioning and ER of VSS. Seems backwards. Is it better to use just close mics in this situation and reverb sends later? Is this mainly useful on very dry libraries?

I downloaded the demo, but unfortunately it has no presets where they should be. However I found a nice little suggestion chart in section 5.3 of the manual while I was writing this, which helps. It suggests not using the ER when using something like Albion and low air absorption, low everything really. Would you even want to use this on something like Albion? Would you want to position the wet hall sounds?


----------



## playz123 (Apr 27, 2013)

I think you misunderstood or I didn't clarify properly.  All I meant was that it's not a complete reverb plugin like Spaces or Altiverb etc., nor IMO is reverberation its _primary_ focus. Of course, you are correct about its reverb related functions though. And once reverb is baked into a library, as we know, it remains. Yes, you can still use VSS with many libraries...thus all the presets, and no, IMO, trying to use only close mics is not a great idea. For some orchestral libraries you don't _need_ VSS at all, but others benefit greatly from its use. It can even be used with other types of music as well. I'm sure Gabriel can answer any questions you have, and there's lots of info in the manual and in this thread. IMHO, it's a no-brainer purchase, and yes, you will use it...a lot.  Sorry about any misunderstanding. Cheers.


----------



## TuomasP (Apr 27, 2013)

Great plugin! Very useful with Adagio -stuff to get 'em to orchestral positioning. I'm using VSS with ValhallaRoom and I love results :D sonic bliss


----------



## mark812 (Aug 22, 2013)

Any word on updates? 



Parallax Audio website said:


> - Seperate Offset-Plugin
> - Input-Offset-Presets for common sample libraries
> - Customizable microphone setups
> - More rooms
> ...



"More rooms" is especially exciting, hall with similar ERs to AIR's would be an awesome addition. :D 

VSS's really a great plugin.


----------



## jleckie (Aug 22, 2013)

Considering room placement is this plugs strong points, does anyone who own a majority of the plugs listed in the presets have a track that would serve as an example of what this plug is capable of?


----------



## wlotz (Aug 23, 2013)

mark812 @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> Any word on updates?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be great to know whether it's going to happen. Gabriel?


----------



## EwigWanderer (Nov 27, 2013)

wlotz @ 23rd August 2013 said:


> mark812 @ Fri Aug 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Any word on updates?
> ...



+1

It's been a while.


----------



## jgarciaserra (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm very interested in the update. I'm considering what placement/reverb I'll use in my new template. 

Options:
a) VSS + algorithmic reverb (Aether, Lexicon, UAD...)
b) QL SPACES (Instrument positions presets)
c) Vienna Suite (Powerpan + Hybrid reverb)
d) Any other


----------



## Blackster (Dec 2, 2013)

What sounds good, IS good! 
I uase it in conjunction with Spaces.


----------



## jgarciaserra (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes, Blackster. I'm wonderingh wich will be a good starting point to blend Spitfire and VSL mainly.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 2, 2013)

jgarciaserra @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> Yes, Blackster. I'm wonderingh wich will be a good starting point to blend Spitfire and VSL mainly.



I strongly recommend giving IRCAM VerbSession v3 a shot in conjunction with VirtualSoundStage. I have gotten amazing results when blending libraries to my Spitfire ones. VerbSession has a 10 free trial and is very easy to get setup if you already have an iLok (most of us do by now). The interface is simple and it produces a great sound. It is currently 50% off ($105 USD) and I am certain I am going to get it. Also, if you try some of their other products, look into their 50% EDU discount. Good luck finding a reverb.


----------



## mark812 (Dec 2, 2013)

jgarciaserra @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> I'm very interested in the update. I'm considering what placement/reverb I'll use in my new template.
> 
> Options:
> a) VSS + algorithmic reverb (Aether, Lexicon, UAD...)
> ...



Option A works great for me.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 2, 2013)

Personally, I love Spaces but I wouldn't consider it a 'placement' Convolution reverb because it really doesn't do a good stereo pan on the instruments but more or less adds in more response to the left or right depending on the instrument. You still need to use a placement setup via Panning, early reflection, and pre-delay. Most of which can be found in other reverbs besides Spaces. I simply use Spaces for the way it is described, just to put all of my instrument sections (Strings, Brass, etc) into the same room. 

My setup:

Berlin Woodwinds > BWW Reverb Bus (VerbSession tweaked to Air Lyndhurst settings) >Woodwind Bus (Space So. Cal Woodwind preset)

**edit: I also use VirtualSoundStage on BWW with Albion presets just to get closer to that sound as well.

I follow that patter for all non Spitfire Air libraries, as for Spitfire libraries, I route directly to their main section bus with Spaces. 

This piece is one I just remastered with CineBrass and Berlin Woodwinds using the above method. I also added in Sable for clarity and tweaked the percussion. The original was all Albion 1. https://soundcloud.com/christopher-harr ... remastered


----------



## The Darris (Dec 2, 2013)

jgarciaserra, Okay, my last spam on here for a bit. I thought I would share this with you so you could hear a comparison between VSL and Spitfire with my reverb setup. You can accomplish this with other reverbs but for me, this is such an easy solution to blending my libraries together. Hope this helps. 

http://youtu.be/p499S7g4luA


----------



## jgarciaserra (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks all for sharing your experiences. I'll try demos versions if its possible (Spaces, ircam, etc…)

Jaume Garcia


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 2, 2013)

I just tried the demo again, but I cannot seem to find the presets that were created earlier this year for various sample libs. Are they included with the demo?

Thanks!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 2, 2013)

quantum7 @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> I just tried the demo again, but I cannot seem to find the presets that were created earlier this year for various sample libs. Are they included with the demo?
> 
> Thanks!



They were when I demoed it a couple months ago. There is a little triangle I think to open the preset window. Not in front on my comp at the moment.
J


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hmmm....I tried looking on my C drive for the folder where the presets may be kept, but no luck so far. I do know how to load the presets, but cannot find them.


----------



## vrocko (Dec 2, 2013)

quantum7 @ Mon Dec 02 said:


> Hmmm....I tried looking on my C drive for the folder where the presets may be kept, but no luck so far. I do know how to load the presets, but cannot find them.



My presets are in User/My Documents/Parallex Audio/VSS1/Presets.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 2, 2013)

Seems weird that you would have that issue. When I downloaded the demo a few weeks ago they were automatically included in it, so no hassle with loading them into Cubase. Try to do a search for [Spitfire 1. Solo Violin Legato.vsspreset] to see if you even have them cause it sounds like VSS doesn't recognize them at all.


----------



## ceemusic (Sep 12, 2014)

Anyone try v2?
http://www.parallax-audio.com/index.php


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks for that tip: I am wondering why the creator did not announce Version 2 here in the forum. I own Version 1 and download the demo now to see into what it has develloped. At least it looks gorgeous.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow been waiting for this update so surprised it was not announced!


----------



## ceemusic (Sep 12, 2014)

Report back f you can.
I'm not sure if I'll update since v1 had phase issues & I've never been able to use it in a project.


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 12, 2014)

same for me but I will try it out...


----------



## playz123 (Sep 12, 2014)

ceemusic @ Fri Sep 12 said:


> I'm not sure if I'll update since v1 had phase issues & I've never been able to use it in a project.



Perhaps blanket statements like that _might_ be a little misleading to others?? If you read through the recent long discussion on VSS, you will see that under some conditions one may experience phasing issues, but it also works quite well in other situations. IMHO, VSS 1 was far too good to be just written off as unusable. Nevertheless, I know Gabriel has been working long and hard on the new release, and I expect once he has time he will post something here. In the meantime, the word is out, so do check out the demo if the interest is there. Personally, I'll be upgrading.


----------



## ceemusic (Sep 12, 2014)

"Perhaps blanket statements like that _might_ be a little misleading to others??"

It's not a blanket statement here, it's a fact. I seem to recall others having the same problems.


----------



## Nuno (Sep 12, 2014)

Can someone, please, clarify to me if Spaces does have early reflections embedded in the patches/impulse responses, or just in the instruments presets, or in none of them? 

And if that is so, is it suitable to insert Spaces after VSS for the reverb tail?


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 12, 2014)

Since Spaces is a convolution reverb it is more or less a recording of the reverb at a certain point in a room so for shure there are the early reflections recorded together with the longer tail.
Nevertheless you can add additional early reflections if you feel that they fit in to the actual reverb. It would be similar to pushing the control knob for the ER of a conventional reverb a bit up to emphazise them.


----------



## Enyak (Sep 13, 2014)

Very excited to have a new version of VSS!

However, I am getting some nasty plugin explosions in Cubase 6.5. The severity of the crashes / noise explosions seems to be especially high when I choose the Decca Tree setup.

Anyone else having these problems?

UPDATE: Seems to blow-up when I tweak the width-knob.
UPDATE2: Figured out the problem. ASIO4ALL and VSS2 don't seem to play nice together. Worked with the native ASIO interface.


----------



## Nuno (Sep 13, 2014)

Sid Francis @ Fri Sep 12 said:


> Since Spaces is a convolution reverb it is more or less a recording of the reverb at a certain point in a room so for shure there are the early reflections recorded together with the longer tail.
> Nevertheless you can add additional early reflections if you feel that they fit in to the actual reverb. It would be similar to pushing the control knob for the ER of a conventional reverb a bit up to emphazise them.



Thanks for you reply
But i thought that adding additional (and different) ER information would confuse your ears and the positioning of the instrument. The VSS guide says to use a reverb that gives the abbility to remove ERs for some reason...


----------



## Sid Francis (Sep 13, 2014)

Therefor I said "ER that fit"  It is right that it sounds confusing to hear 2 different types of ER but no one stops you from experimenting a bit. But If you follow that given advice to remove the ER then Spaces will not do for you I think.


----------



## Nuno (Sep 13, 2014)

Ok, i got it


----------

